# Saved an early '80s SL20 from the trash pile.



## Steady Fred (Jul 7, 2011)

Intact switch, with the ON/OFF plate still on and no switch chipping or damage. Lens ring has diamond pattern around the outside instead of the parallel lines of later '80s SL20s:







New charger, battery, lens and bulb, works GREAT


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 7, 2011)

One mans junk is another mans treasure. Do you know the person who threw it away or was this just some random find?


----------



## Steady Fred (Jul 8, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> One mans junk is another mans treasure. Do you know the person who threw it away or was this just some random find?


 
A little of both. Someone at work was cleaning out their office, and it was piled up on top of a bunch of other stuff. I raided the pile for other cool stuff, but this was special. I bought an SL20 in 1984, and it was the second generation of this light. As far back as then I wanted an original SL20. There was no charger sleeve with, but I got an Empire charger with a charge indicator that wil, hopefully keep me from frying batteries


----------



## ericjohn (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't this one of the direct descendents of the Kel-Lite? I know Maglite and Streamlight are both inspired by the former Kel Lite. Anyways I just think that's pretty good that you found one in the trash no less. That's pretty good.


----------



## varmint (Aug 10, 2011)

1st I do have an old Kel Light if anyone needs it with a story behind it, would trade for?????
2nd I use a SL20 Streamlight almost daily which I bought in 1979 and used every sicnce then.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 10, 2011)

varmint said:


> 1st I do have an old Kel Light if anyone needs it with a story behind it, would trade for?????
> 2nd I use a SL20 Streamlight almost daily which I bought in 1979 and used every sicnce then.


 
Wow, since 1979, I wasn't even born yet I guess that speaks volumes on the reliability of streamlights. Do you have any guess as to how many bulbs and batteries you've had to replace in that time?


----------

